

What does the HN community think of ITIL? - ChristianMarks

Am I alone in regarding ITIL as mind-numbingly boring and platitudinous?
======
maxdemarzi
I think there should be a <http://fixing-it-motherfucker.com> in the vain of
<http://programming-motherfucker.com>

"Are you strategically servicing that equipment?" No, I'm fixing it
motherfucker.

------
Tzunamitom
ITIL is shoot-yourself painful, but it does have its place. Try managing the
IT services for a multi-billion dollar overgrown corporation without at least
some reference to ITIL and see where you end up.

~~~
ChristianMarks
This is why my question is addressed to the Hacker News community. How do
hackers see ITIL? What about startups? What about small companies? Hackers
aren't usually associated with IT services bureaucracies for sclerotic multi-
billion dollar corporations. Do any of them get excited by "service as a
service" or even, "'service as a service' as a service"?

